# Maverick ET-732  Piece of Junk!  (UPDATE) New one works fine.



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Didn't think i'd get mine today but i did.  The dang transmitter power button doesn't work and when i put the batteries in it won't do anything but show all the symbols lit up.   What the heck is going on???  The receiver seems to work but it doesn't do much good w/ out the transmitter!  Please Help....ugh


----------



## geerock (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you holding it down for a few seconds and then releasing?  And how about the 'ol check batteries are installed correctly?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2013)

Yup---Could be the "Hold me down awhile" trick.

I had that problem at first.

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

geerock said:


> Are you holding it down for a few seconds and then releasing? And how about the 'ol check batteries are installed correctly?


yes and yes...i'm pretty confident at this point i got a bad unit.  If i take out the batteries and put them back in the F symbol shows up but won't do anything else.  I take the batteries out and put them in again all the symbols will show up and it's frozen.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep you gotta hold the button for about five seconds and you have to turn on the receiver first.

Mines in my smoker right now right next to a nice thick NY Strip and is working just fine so I don't think it's a "piece of junk"!


----------



## geerock (Apr 20, 2013)

Remove batteries from both units.  Reinstall.  Turn on receiver and within 5 seconds press and hold transmitter power button.  She should fire up.  If not then the F code on the screen is a message from the chinese telling you.....well......I'll let you figure it out.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Yep you gotta hold the button for about five seconds and you have to turn on the receiver first.
> 
> Mines in my smoker right now right next to a nice thick NY Strip and is working just fine so I don't think it's a "piece of junk"!


Well Dave i'm jealous of the steak and that your Maverick works..lol because my transmitter is bad. I'm not technologically challenged and it's a bad one for sure.  I suppose i have to call Maverick up on Monday.  Ugh


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Well Dave i'm jealous of the steak and that your Maverick works..lol because my transmitter is bad. I'm not technologically challenged and it's a bad one for sure.  I suppose i have to call Maverick up on Monday.  Ugh



Just call Todd, he will take care of it!


----------



## onewondershow (Apr 20, 2013)

Call maverick, excellent customer service. My first unit stopped beeping with the alarm they sent me a whole new set.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

After repeating the steps and taking the batteries out the food temp says "LLL"    Is this thing making progress


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

onewondershow said:


> Call maverick, excellent customer service. My first unit stopped beeping with the alarm they sent me a whole new set.


Yep them or Todd...oh well, i suppose there's always bad units of a good product.   I know it's not the probes because i changed them out and it's the same.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sometimes mine will read HHH or LLL.  Remove the jack and reinsert insuring it's in all the way.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Sometimes mine will read HHH or LLL.  Remove the jack and reinsert insuring it's in all the way.


Yes thank you, i know what you mean. I pulled it out half way and it reads HHH and re insert it all the way it's back to LLL.  Most likely a bad jack.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Yes thank you, i know what you mean. I pulled it out half way and it reads HHH and re insert it all the way it's back to LLL.  Most likely a bad jack.


Okay, Just keep working it by twisting and pushing.  Could be as it is new that there is a film on the connectors and it is not making a good connection as of yet.  Hopefully in time it will work.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Yes thank you, i know what you mean. I pulled it out half way and it reads HHH and re insert it all the way it's back to LLL.  Most likely a bad jack.


10-4... It is what it is but i won't let it stop my bbq...that works fine. lol


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure you use alkaline batteries, not heavy duty, and check first if you can use rechargeables (different voltages)., and doublecheck them with a battery tester; seen batteries from new packages with only ½ a charge.

Please see the Instructional:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/batteries-for-use-in-units-differences


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 21, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Make sure you use alkaline batteries, not heavy duty, and check first if you can use rechargeables (different voltages)., and doublecheck them with a battery tester; seen batteries from new packages with only ½ a charge.


Just took your advice and unfortunately the food temp still reads  LLL.  Thank you though... i looked up the trouble shooting guide and it says the internal temp probe is shorted out.  I just got a lemon is all.  I'll get it sent back and hopefully get a good unit.


----------



## mhchops (Apr 21, 2013)

Get wit Todd he will more than likely send you a replacement or something. I've had my Maverick et732 for a few months now and used it many times since don't know how ive done without it

Mhchops


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 21, 2013)

If you got it from me, send it back and I'll send a new one out

Not worth the brain damage you're going thru + you'll never trust it in the future

Usually LLL or HHH is an error code for a probe that's not seated all the way

Can also be a bad probe

Did you swap probes yet?

Give me a buzz in the morning at (952)736-7678
 

Todd


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 21, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> If you got it from me, send it back and I'll send a new one out
> 
> Not worth the brain damage you're going thru + you'll never trust it in the future
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd, and yes i did order it from you.   The first thing i did was swap the probes out to make sure it wasn't the food probe.   The trouble shooting said it was a shorted out (internal probe)...it's seated good, actually that's the first thing i checked.   I'll give you a shout tomorrow.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 21, 2013)

If the temp of the probe is below 32 deg it will read LLL.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have and still use my 732. But I am really enjoying my new iGrill dual therm. The alarm features on it are great and the graphing is fun to look at. Not too mention that both the probes are dead on.


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2013)

Check your probe. I use the Maverick thermometers extensively and am very pleased with them - however I have had this happen several times. It was nothing wrong with the thermometer body itself but was caused by the joint between the thermocouple probe and the lead becoming damaged. With use (and some abuse) there can be a slight visible fraying at the joint or a visible loosening of the seal at the crimp. This allows moisture/fat etc. into the joint which caused either HHH or LLL to display. Replacing the probe will solved this - they are inexpensive and are designed to be replaced. I always keep a couple spare. 













Probe.JPG



__ wade
__ Apr 23, 2013






This is not a unique Maverick problem as the probes are standard off-the-shelf items and with extensive use you will eventually have to replace the probes on any brand of thermometer that you buy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2013)

Wade said:


> Check your probe. I use the Maverick thermometers extensively and am very pleased with them - however I have had this happen several times. It was nothing wrong with the thermometer body itself but was caused by the joint between the thermocouple probe and the lead becoming damaged. With use (and some abuse) there can be a slight visible fraying at the joint or a visible loosening of the seal at the crimp. This allows moisture/fat etc. into the joint which caused either HHH or LLL to display. Replacing the probe will solved this - they are inexpensive and are designed to be replaced. I always keep a couple spare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup----Exactly what happened to my first ET 732 probe, the second time I cleaned it.

My ET 73 is 3 years old, and still using original probes.

Think I just got a bad probe, like FWI might have.

I love my ET 732, and the distance it works at.

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 23, 2013)

This was a unused brand new unit.. not a external probe problem but the INTERNAL probe ended up being bad. I'm sending mine back and Todd is sending me a new one.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 23, 2013)

I shipped a replacement ET-732  out yesterday

Keep us posted if the new one works OK


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 23, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I shipped a replacement ET-732  out yesterday
> 
> Keep us posted if the new one works OK


Yes i saw that, thank you.  I wrapped up mine and it's going to the Post Office today.  Thanks again and i'll let you know.


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you found the cause - they are great little units. The distance is very good.

Now if you are talking about a junk thermometer you need look no further than the Weber Style Audible Meat Thermometer. I used to own two and it did not take long before they were consigned to the crusher. They were a premium price but had a transmit distance of about 6" and needed new sets of batteries with every use. I really expected more from Weber.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I shipped a replacement ET-732  out yesterday
> 
> Keep us posted if the new one works OK


More Outstanding Customer Service!!

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 24, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I shipped a replacement ET-732  out yesterday
> 
> Keep us posted if the new one works OK


Just got the new one and it works fine...just like it's supposed to!    TY


----------



## thatcho (Feb 21, 2014)

K ordered a maverick 732 from Todd. Put batteries in did boiling water test all temps good. Set up for a big rib smoke and bout ready to shoot this dam thing! Apparently it will not stay synced for longer than 10 min and can't. Bring it inside. Sad part is my wal mart wireless thermometer works inside. Sad. The distance from outside to inside where i set it in my kitchen is eight feet. Yep, be getting refund. Don't feel like goining in the cold to check temps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2014)

Thatcho said:


> K ordered a maverick 732 from Todd. Put batteries in did boiling water test all temps good. Set up for a big rib smoke and bout ready to shoot this dam thing! Apparently it will not stay synced for longer than 10 min and can't. Bring it inside. Sad part is my wal mart wireless thermometer works inside. Sad. The distance from outside to inside where i set it in my kitchen is eight feet. Yep, be getting refund. Don't feel like goining in the cold to check temps.


Sometimes it's not the distance---What is between the transmit & receive units?

Where I like to set my receiver causes my Steel front door to be dead center between Transmit & Receive, so I have to move it a few feet.

Oddly enough, my MES remote control doesn't have that problem.

Check how far you can get from the transmitter to the receiver outside, with nothing between the two, but air.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, for me it's not so much distance but more what lies between the transmitter and receiver.   My house also a dead zone for my Mavericks and my cel phones.    I need to place the Maverick's receivers near the kitchen windows that face the back yard where the smokers reside.   But it all works to my satisfaction.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Yes, for me it's not so much distance but more what lies between the transmitter and receiver.   My house also a dead zone for my Mavericks and my cel phones.    I need to place the Maverick's receivers near the kitchen windows that face the back yard where the smokers reside.   But it all works to my satisfaction.


Yup---And I forgot to mention:

My house is a log house, so the whole thing is wood. The only thing that isn't wood is the steel doors & Windows, and the only thing that effects my Maverick is the Steel Doors, one of which is directly in a straight line from my Recliner to my Smoker.

Bear


----------



## thatcho (Feb 22, 2014)

Bear, I have not tested the range on it. But last night it was placed on the arm of a lawn chair less that 4 feet from transmitter with nothing but thin air between the two and still would loose sync. The window above the kitchen sink that faces the bacyard where the smoker sits. This is a measured 8 feet. Just the kitchen wall is the only thing that seperates the receiver n transmitter.

Cmayna, no dead zones inside or around the house. 

Thinking just a faulty unit. Emailing Todd today. Luckily ribs turned out great guys at jobsite loved em.


----------



## thatcho (Feb 23, 2014)

So, emailed Todd and without hesitation he gave me some advice which i followed without success. He has offered to replace the unit. So come Monday i will be sending it back. I want to say i did not expect a email back on the WEEKEND. This is why Todd receives such rave reviews about his customer service. Thank you again Todd and everyone on SMF.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Thatcho said:


> Bear, I have not tested the range on it. But last night it was placed on the arm of a lawn chair less that 4 feet from transmitter with nothing but thin air between the two and still would loose sync. The window above the kitchen sink that faces the bacyard where the smoker sits. This is a measured 8 feet. Just the kitchen wall is the only thing that seperates the receiver n transmitter.
> 
> Cmayna, no dead zones inside or around the house.
> 
> Thinking just a faulty unit. Emailing Todd today. Luckily ribs turned out great guys at jobsite loved em.


Probably too late, but I would try not setting it directly on the metal arm of a lawn chair.

Just a guess.

Bear


----------



## thatcho (Feb 26, 2014)

Bear, it was a plastic chai. Just a lemon i guess:icon_cry:.... Day before yesterday I sent back. Awaiting the arrival of the new one. Got some cold smoking to do.:biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2014)

Thatcho said:


> Bear, it was a plastic chai. Just a lemon i guess:icon_cry:.... Day before yesterday I sent back. Awaiting the arrival of the new one. Got some cold smoking to do.


Oh OK, I thought maybe it had metal arms like ours do.

Must be a lemon---Todd will fix you up in no time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mchar69 (Mar 1, 2014)

> and the only thing that effects my Maverick is the Steel Doors,
> 
> one of which is directly in a straight line from my *Recliner* to my Smoker.


Rough life!


----------



## rmciottijr (Jun 20, 2014)

I am having the same problem now. The first time I used it everything was working oook lost signal a few times if I did not have it near a window. I just thought it was the old thick walls in my house. Then the second time I used it the unit would lock up stay on one temp and not transmit or turn off. The only way to get it to turn off is to remove the batteries. The big problem now is it will not display or transmit the temps.  I called Maverick a few times with no response, not sure what to do.

Can anyone recommend another unit with duel temps.  I am thinking of building one myself but I would cost a lot but I could control fans also :-)

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2014)

Rmciottijr said:


> I am having the same problem now. The first time I used it everything was working oook lost signal a few times if I did not have it near a window. I just thought it was the old thick walls in my house. Then the second time I used it the unit would lock up stay on one temp and not transmit or turn off. The only way to get it to turn off is to remove the batteries. The big problem now is it will not display or transmit the temps.  I called Maverick a few times with no response, not sure what to do.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another unit with duel temps.  I am thinking of building one myself but I would cost a lot but I could control fans also :-)
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

What do you mean by "No response". If you mean they didn't answer or didn't call you back, keep calling them. Most people have found them to have quite good CS. They are in New Jersey.

Bear


----------



## rmciottijr (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, no call back I tried again today but I will give them another shot later today.


----------

